# FA Symbol / Icon / Tatoo /art etc...?



## UmbroUmbro (Feb 18, 2012)

I was just wondering is there an Icon or Symbol for an FA ? Are there any artists out there who've attempted to make one?


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 19, 2012)

I've never attemted to make one, but a pin up version always makes sense to me.


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 19, 2012)

There is an old thread about this topic in the main board : "A universal symbol for Fat Acceptance"
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29873

and another one in the FA/FFA forum: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58759

But as usual there hasn't been found an agreement what symbol shall be used.
:really sad:


----------



## samuraiscott (Feb 20, 2012)

A friend of mine has a BBW shape tattooed on her. I think I like it enough to get something like it on me.


----------



## natepogue (Feb 20, 2012)

I plan on getting a couple of Namio Harukawa's works tattooed on me.

I think that will accurately represent my affinity and also the fact that i just want to worship these women. 
http://www.artbreak.com/namioharukawa/works


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Feb 21, 2012)

i read those old threads and found some pretty interesting ideas. I think I'd like to design an icon for men who like bigger women.


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 21, 2012)

What about the actual Valentine's Day heart-shape? Isn't that a somewhat veiled reference toward certain other type of shape?


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 28, 2012)

UmbroUmbro said:


> I was just wondering is there an Icon or Symbol for an FA ? Are there any artists out there who've attempted to make one?



I have never come across one. I recall a jeweler guy who was trying to popularize a design idea of his in the early 90s or so, but I don't think it ever caught on. Perhaps we should have a graphic design contest for such a symbol.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 28, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> I have never come across one. I recall a jeweler guy who was trying to popularize a design idea of his in the early 90s or so, but I don't think it ever caught on. Perhaps we should have a graphic design contest for such a symbol.



That would be pretty cool! I'd be up for that challenge!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 29, 2012)

natepogue said:


> I plan on getting a couple of Namio Harukawa's works tattooed on me.
> 
> I think that will accurately represent my affinity and also the fact that i just want to worship these women.
> http://www.artbreak.com/namioharukawa/works



His work is amazing, I remember the first time I saw some of it years ago....someone shared them with me..had no idea they existed and they appeal to me tremendously, and other women I know to as well.....oh my yes... :: fans self..:: Is it hot in here? lol


----------

